#ubuntu-ie 2011-09-19
<czajkowski> tdr112: https://twitter.com/#!/RonanKirby/status/115710418034503680
<tdr112> czajkowski: a bit too high of a job for me , but thanks for the link
<czajkowski> tdr112: no worries
<ebel> suppose email costs so much now-a-days....
<ebel> :P
<ebel> though suppose there's a lot of M-words in that posting. :)
<dumb1224> hi
<ebel> hello
<dumb1224> Hi I have a question of aptitude
<ebel> Ask away
<dumb1224> it asks me to remove packages not need after I removed a software called rabbitvcs
<ebel> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dumb1224> thnks I'm fairly new to irc
<ebel> Nothing wrong with removing old software packages if they aren't needed anymore
<dumb1224> aptitude asked me to also remove subversion{u} python{u} etc about 9 packages which I am using
<ebel> hmmm
<dumb1224> same happened if I want to remove freenx which is a remote desktop control server
<ebel> If you go "sudo aptitude install subversion" then it should remember that you want that installed
<dumb1224> it asked me to also remove openssh-server since its not need,,tats not right?
<ebel> (aptitude keeps track of things that are installed when you tell it to install the package and when it's installed as a dependency from another package)
<ebel> python should be installed by default and shouldn't be removed.
<ebel> How did you install openssh-server?
<dumb1224> ok...what does the {u} flag mean?
<ebel> can't remember what {u} means, miiiiight be "needs upgrade"
<ebel> try do an upgrade & dist-upgrade. just to be safe
<dumb1224> it was installed before freenx, but freenx requires openssh
<dumb1224> you mean upgrade the system to the next release?
<ebel> no, not to the next release, just upgrade all the software
<dumb1224> it's quite old, it's an 8.04 lts
<dumb1224> oh
<ebel> ah
<ebel> maybe that's what the {u} means.
<ebel> (things need upgrading?)
<ebel> you can stay on 8.04
<dumb1224> hmmmm right. how do I upgrade a package using aptitude?
<ebel> just a normal "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade"
<ebel> that'll upgrade all the software, but keep you on 8.04
<dumb1224> right I'll give it a try
 * ebel goes out for lunch
<ebel> ttyl
<dumb1224> thanks laters!
#ubuntu-ie 2011-09-20
<bill> good evening people...
<bill> anyone around??
<slashtom> aye, what's up?
<bill> nothing much now..
<bill> just havn't been chatting in a while...
<bill> whats going on in ubuntu land??
<slashtom> plenty, it should be on a website somewhere
<bill> i suppose ubuntu 11.11 is coming out soon..
<czajkowski> 11.10
<czajkowski> october 13th
<bill> not too shabby...
<bill> how are you anyway??
<czajkowski> ntb
<czajkowski> tipping away sure
<bill> good good!!!
<bill> do you know if the ubuntu ie meet and greet in limerick is still going on??
#ubuntu-ie 2011-09-21
<czajkowski> aloha
<slashtom> hello!
<dumb1224> hi~~
<ebel> hi
<czajkowski> hows folks
<dumb1224> doing ok...
<czajkowski> good good
<dumb1224> have a question, pipe '|' doesn't handle unicode char?
<ebel> what do you mean?
<dumb1224> I used python to print out some charactors, some contain unicode char,
<dumb1224> then I used > to save the output stream as a file
<dumb1224> when I run the python code it prints on the console without problem,
<dumb1224> but when I used > I get a UnicodeEncodeError exception
<ebel> | should pass data around as is, doesn't touch it.
<ebel> sounds like a python problem. what's the exact unicodeencodeerror message?
<dumb1224> UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\u2019' in position 96: ordinal not in range(128)
<ebel> sounds like python wants to print it out, but it doesn't know how to encode the characters, so it can't print it out.
<dumb1224> hmmm
<ebel> i can get the same error.
<dumb1224> so I better save the stream as it is?
<ebel> My *guess* is that python is able to tell the difference between outputting to a file and outputting to a terminal
<ebel> and knows the output encoding of the terminal, so can print it, but there is no such thing as the encoding of a file (sort of)
<ebel> To fix it, you need to decide what encoding to use (utf-8 is the most common)
<ebel> and change your python script to be like ->   print STRING.encode("ENCODING")
<dumb1224> and which object do I call to get the encode() method?I'm quite a newbie to python :D
<ebel> You'd call it on the string object.
<ebel> so like this:
<ebel> print "foobar\u2019".encode("utf8")
<ebel> actually that's wrong
<ebel> it should be:
<ebel> print u"foobar\u2019".encode("utf8")
<ebel> so if you have a string called 'text', i.e. you used to do "print text", you would now do "print text.encode("utf8")"
<dumb1224> it worked!thanks!
<ebel> no problem
<airurando> evening
<airurando> anone about for the monthly meeting?
 * airurando watched the tumbleweed drift through the #ubuntuie channel
<airurando> hmmmmm............
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> kinda goind down hill isn;t it
<airurando> I guess the meeting is cancelled
<airurando> czajkowski howdy
<airurando> seems that way unfortunately :(
<czajkowski> airurando: hows things
<airurando> good now.
<czajkowski> airurando: mye the date/time needs looking at or something or asking people wny they don't want to interact ?
<airurando> busted a gut getting through the ploughing championship traffic to get home for this
<airurando> frustrating
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> *hugs*
<airurando> aye we'll have to re-evaluate
<czajkowski> know how you feel
<airurando> not to worry.
<czajkowski> maybe a mail to the lsit saying people giving up time to help promote open source - Ubuntu everyone kinda needs to step up a bit
<airurando> aye.
<airurando> I'll try to chat to ebel about it
<airurando> Oisin is 6 tomorrow :)
<czajkowski> wow
<airurando> time flies
 * airurando has to work tomorrow :(
<airurando> I'mm off.  Will put the kids to bed instead.
<airurando> That's more fun anyway ;)
<slashtom> oh we missed the meeting... sorry, we were swimming then eating
#ubuntu-ie 2011-09-22
<czajkowski> Aloha
<ebel> hi
<slashtom> hey airurando
<airurando> hi slashtom
<slashtom> sorry about missing the meeting, it must have slipped past our schedule
<airurando> not to worry.
<airurando> we need a lot more people at then anyway if they are to be worthwhile
<airurando> *them
<slashtom> or less of them ;)
<slashtom> but is that allowed?
<airurando> pity about ebels driving test earlier today.
<slashtom> i know, not to worry
<airurando> in this country it is second time lucky for most anyway
<slashtom> as we don't have a car or plan on getting one, it's not too much of an issue
<airurando> aye
<slashtom> it's just the licence is a good thing to have
<airurando> aye again
<slashtom> are they still busy ploughing out your way?
<airurando> finished this evening finally
<airurando> still difficult getting home this evening but it should be OK from now on
<airurando> hi ebel
<ebel> evning
<slashtom> aye, until winter anyway
<airurando> sorry to hear the driving test didn't go well
<slashtom> i should call that ubuntu hour soon
<airurando> slashtom don't bring up winter yet please!!!
<ebel> airurando: ah tis ok
<airurando> it was a nightmare last year
<slashtom> aye
<slashtom> airurando: for an ubuntu hour, i'm thinking either saturday 1st, 22nd or 29th of october
 * airurando checks my work schedule
<airurando> only one of those I'm off for is the 22nd
<airurando> but go with whatever works best for you
<slashtom> grand, 22nd will do nicely
<slashtom> the 15th is the release party, and the 8th we're in london
<airurando> should we call another date for a meeting in Sept
<airurando> or let it slide to Oct
<slashtom> is there anything on the agenda?
<airurando> I just had Jam wrap up
<airurando> release party next steps (promotion)
<slashtom> we can probably push it out to next month
<airurando> and first stab at end of year event
<airurando> I still don't know if the Galway Jam went ahead
<airurando> how will we promote the release party?
<slashtom> ask on the mailing list
<slashtom> as laura says, it has many subscribers
<airurando> nice mail from czajkowski.
<airurando> slashtom: how many of those subscribers read the e-mails to the list.
<airurando> how many are interested?
#ubuntu-ie 2011-09-23
<czajkowski> aloha
<slashtom> morning
<czajkowski> hows you slashtom
<slashtom> grand, how's the form?
<czajkowski> good thanks
<czajkowski> we had the happy hr lst night kicking off the happy hrs across the UK
<czajkowski> and met some of the canonical staff
<czajkowski> so was nice
<ebel> cool
<czajkowski> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-15032614  it would have to be us right
<moylan> i've always been fascinated by this since i saw arthur c. clarkes mysterious world as a kid.  fingers crossed he went to a hospital and blood work will point to a cause for this very rare event.
<czajkowski> nods
<moylan> just looking up that tv show.  1980.  i was 10.  wow i'm old.
#ubuntu-ie 2012-09-17
<airurando> morning
<airurando> welcome home ebel and slashbel
<slashbel> thanks
<ebel> thanks. both of us are knackered
<slashbel> aye, physically knackered
 * airurando enjoyed the 1 min video updates. Very interesting.
<slashbel> thanks :)
<slashbel> samsung galaxy S3, forward facing HD camera
<airurando> great quality
<ebel> aye. wifi was quite easily gotten
<slashbel> yep, usually only took a few minutes to upload one of those (~100MB) videos
#ubuntu-ie 2012-09-19
<airurando> morning
<slashbel> good morning
<czajkowski> howdy folks
<slashbel> when do you arrive back home czajkowski?
<tdr112> morning
<airurando> hows the jaw czajkowski
<airurando> This morning I washed the Ubuntu LoCo Team Tablecloth in preparation for skycon.
<czajkowski> airurando: sore :/
<czajkowski> I really do need to go to a dentist..
<czajkowski> taking asprin instead atm
<czajkowski> slashbel: 5/6 oct need to book flights
<airurando> you should just bite the bullet
<airurando> surely someone over there can recommend a good one.
<slashbel> aye, you will be glad you did afterwards
<czajkowski> you just dont get the fear
<czajkowski> I really am not good with dentists
<czajkowski> :(
<ebel> erk :(
<ebel> Try to fight the fear and go in and just do it....
<czajkowski> I can just about open it wide enough to put one and a half fingers
<ebel> :(
<airurando> I do hope you can get past the fear and find a dentist you like and trust.
<czajkowski> me too
<czajkowski> until then
<czajkowski> pain killers
<czajkowski> and being rather non talkitive
<airurando> :(
<zmoylan> had the same probelm with dentists years ago.  a friend recommend a great one who i've stuck with since.  maybe ask on twitter for recommendations?
<delcoyote> apt-get dentist czajkowski
<czajkowski> I had a nice one down in abbeyfeal I used to go to
<czajkowski> they gave me eye treks to wear and earphones
<slashbel> aye czajkowski recommended me a dentist, have used them ever since :)
<czajkowski> so I couldnt see or hear
<ebel> I know someone else who has a fear of denstists, and also waits too long before going
<czajkowski> I then moved to dublin and went to smiles and they were really good
<ebel> czajkowski: hehe, good idea, blindfold etc. the person so they can't hear... Very clever
<ebel> You could bring your own blindfold? Borrow some noise cancelling headphones?
<airurando> I'm sure there are equally good (if not better) places in London.
<slashbel> not nhs though
<zmoylan> the problem is that one persons good dentist isn't so great for another as expectactions and preferences differ.
<czajkowski> nods
<slashbel> i like smiles, nice and modern… no crusty old man with old machines
<zmoylan> and there is a lot of trust required with dentistry. to me at least.
<czajkowski> zmoylan: exactly me also
<czajkowski> smiles were really good as I got a guy who understood I was nervous
<czajkowski> so he explained everything he was doign and when he was doing it
<zmoylan> and it's harder to create that trust when we are going there for the first time in pain
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> indeed
<zmoylan> my dentists approach was simply to say let me know if you feel anything and we'll simply make you more numb.  even his trick with injecting the needle means you don't feel it.
<czajkowski> nice
<czajkowski> I think it's also the noise I associate with pain
<zmoylan> he presses his fingernail into the point of injection and increases pressure and then slides the needle in and lessens the pressure so that there is no sting of the needle.  ingenious.
<czajkowski> ah
<zmoylan> and assuming that everyone has 2 names is just dumbness squared.
<zmoylan> whoops wrong channel
<czajkowski> lol
<zmoylan> discussing nymwars and g+ elsewhere.
<ebel> Firstname Lastname ?
<zmoylan> and what about folks who have mononyms?
<ebel> or 3
<zmoylan> christian name, surname, given name and family name.  the order the names are given even changes depending on the culture
<zmoylan> so you have to hope the person writing in the information knows ALL the customs across the planet to get it right.  better just having one large name field.
<ebel> yep. likewise for addresses.
 * ebel doesn't have a christian name
<zmoylan> and don't get me started on date formats *nervous tic* :-)
<ebel> hehe
<czajkowski> zmoylan: oh join the club
<czajkowski> not a lover of double barrel names after working in the health board for years
<czajkowski> messes massively with the DB
<czajkowski> and also peopl often switch them around
<czajkowski> or go by one and not the other
<zmoylan> it's like when i was being checked into st. vincents and they wouldn't allow athiest as religion so i chose church of the flying spaghetti monster. :-D
<zmoylan> and gender with only 2 options is another.
<czajkowski> zmoylan: half the problem is the back end they enter the detauls in needs some fields filled in
<czajkowski> and there is no way to edit the system
<ebel> zmoylan: they are required under the data protection acts to store personal data correctly.
<ebel> they would be breaking the law not to store it. :P
<zmoylan> or sql databases that don't allow ' in names like o'brien
<czajkowski> no the HSe db does do that
<ebel> (I know it's not the fault nor within the power of the clerk at the front, but tis interesting to know that "Yes you are breaking the law" :) )
<czajkowski> but also the people inputting them dont always do the ' bit
<czajkowski> ebel: yeah been on the end of some of that before
<czajkowski> but the system will not let you do some things
<czajkowski> so you're kinda caught as well
<zmoylan> then it's a bad system
<czajkowski> and can you imagine the cost associate with that over all
<czajkowski> PAS is an evil system
<ebel> Yeah. Solution is to write to the HSE or whatever, tell them their personal data is incorrect, then if they don't change it to write to Data Protection Commisioner. No point yelling at clerk.
<ebel> (Once an organisation is told the data they hold is incorrect, they are legally required to change it, or they're breaking the law)
<czajkowski> ebel: nods
<czajkowski> also a pita the system is not connected up country wide
<zmoylan> not always a solution.  the irish central registry won't allow you to change your name to a mononym. no legal reason either.  just custom
<czajkowski> so they all log into the PAS system as that's the db system each hosptail uses
<czajkowski> but details are stored in each hospital differently
<ebel> zmoylan: friend of friend in UK changed her surname to just one letter. Causes no end of headscratching apparently
<zmoylan> dates back to the vikings for tax reasons.  only 1000 years old.  irish names were mononyms before that.
<ebel> apparently in the UK you cannot not have a surname (legally) so they are probably not breaking the law to have that.
<ebel> might be the same in ireland.
<zmoylan> it's just that in ireland a nickname can be more known and used than a legal name.  my aunt was known as tiddles all her life since childhood.  it was only after her funeral that i asked what her birthname was.
<czajkowski> zmoylan: sure Jon the other half is Jon to me but that's not his birthcert name
<czajkowski> but *all* stuff is logged as jon except flights and passport
<ebel> A lot of older women might be called mary (say), but go by another name for all of the life. Can be a bit annoying when doing out a death cert to ensure you have the right name apparently
<ebel> czajkowski: aye, always get flight tickets in passport name. Simple and easy to follow rule.
<zmoylan> my fathers name was william desmond moylan.  nobody, but nobody called him any of that.  des or dessy depending on familiarity.
#ubuntu-ie 2012-09-22
<bootlknvf> There was an interesting piece on RTE2 News tonight about the lack of 2nd level IT teachers not being able to teach kids to code.. I think it comes down to lack of netbooks isn't it ??
<bootlknvf> Most netbooks come in at about 50 Euros delivered these days on ebay.co.uk  .. perhaps that is too much ??
<zmoylan> the problem is that they are probably looking for windows which adds to the cost.
#ubuntu-ie 2012-09-23
<ebel> I presume another large factor is that there's a shortage of software developers everywhere.
<ebel> It's hard for large tech companies who offer lots of money to find developers. I can't imagine working in the public sector with teenagers :P
<zmoylan> good developers are making money in high paying jobs (not teaching) and bad developers might make bad teachers?
<ebel> Not to mention IT & tech is much more liberal. Large tech companies sponsor LGBT events. School organisations want to be able to fire teachers who are gay.
<zmoylan> religious school organisations want to fire teachers who are gay.  national schools, not so much.
<ebel> Microsoft wrote to the washington state legislation saying that the lack of marriage equality is harming their ability to hire people.
<ebel> "Washington’s employers are at a disadvantage if we cannot offer a similar, equitable and inclusive environment to our talented employees"  http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/news/press/2012/jan12/01-19CorpStatement.aspx
<ebel> And here pregnant girls can be expelled from schools, gay teachers can be fired.
<ebel> No wonder you cannot attrack good teachers who can code!
<zmoylan> not a fan of ms but they were one of the first companies to give the same benefits to same sex partners.  good for them on that.
<ebel> </rant>
<zmoylan> seems that the laws that allowed a pregnant single mother to be fired in the 80s were still being debated in late 90s.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eileen_Flynn
<ebel> It's debatable what the law is now. There is cases where a Prodestant teacher's offer of employment was withdrawn, and they won in the equality tribunal/authority/whatever
<ebel> (I mean the fact that schools are still doing a religious test for employees shows how far behind they are)
<zmoylan> they can get away with a lot claiming it goes against the ethos of the school
<ebel> so it's debatable how much power that gives them.
<zmoylan> it being ireland it gives a lot of wiggle room
<zmoylan> which favours the one with the best most expensive legal support
<ebel> But if you're at all liberal and can code, why take the risk? Why not work in a high paid job where you *know* the employer isn;t going to be an arse?
<zmoylan> and it's almost impossible i believe to hire male teachers as it only takes one false claim of abuse by a school kid to end their career.
<ebel> I had male teachers. Your statement doesn't match reality
<zmoylan> the number is dropping quite a bit since i went to school in 70s and 80s.  http://www.ippn.ie/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=124:donec-sapien-metus&catid=36:education-news&Itemid=101
<ebel> "Ms Hanafin said the starting salary for a primary school teacher with an honours degree, at " hahahahahahahahahahaha
<zmoylan> well the low pay doesn't help either
<ebel> *ahem* "Ms Hanafin said the starting salary for a primary school teacher with an honours degree, at almost €34,000, would rival the starting salaries of engineers," hhahaah
<ebel> yeah, but you have to work with teenagers. :P
<ebel> oh wait primary school
<zmoylan> the starting salaries of engineers can be very low in some fields.  guessing she cherrypicked a field in case it was asked.
<ebel> well, kids can be annoying but maybe less so
<ebel> It's probably easier to go up to payscale for engineers
<zmoylan> that is definitely true
<ebel> that article has no reference to numbers going up or down
<zmoylan> whereas in education you have to wait for predecessors to retire to die
<ebel> or it's all based on the number of years in the job
<zmoylan> in uk 25% of primary schools have no male teachers.  http://www.guardian.co.uk/education/2009/mar/23/male-teachers-primary-schools
<zmoylan> that's an astonishing number i think you'll agree.
<zmoylan> i'm guessing it's for a lot of reasons instead of one single one but something is lost to the kids trying to learn.
<ebel> I wonder has it gone up or down....
<ebel> quotas a la boardroom quotas for women might help here.
<zmoylan> in 70s i had all male teachers at primary and in secondary only one female teacher
<ebel> In a boys school?
<zmoylan> i can see the sense in quotas but am wary of them
 * zmoylan is trying to remember if civil service rule on married women affected teachers in 70s.
<ebel> don't think so
<zmoylan> ah, primary teachers got a 'special' exemption.  http://www.irishtimes.com/indepth/sisters/changes-from-1970s.html :-/
<zmoylan> mind you this is ireland and when we first had an equal rights officer appointed for the government they advertised different pay scales for male and female applicants. :-p
<zmoylan> there are times i'm stunned we don't still drill holes in peoples heads to let out the evil spirits.
<ebel> hahaha
<ebel> got a source for the equality different pay thing?
<zmoylan> i remember it first in a 80s comedy book of true stories 'heroic book of failures'  and have occasionly tried to track it down to a source since then but no luck so far.
<zmoylan> might give it a shot tonight while insomnia strikes
#ubuntu-ie 2013-09-17
<airurando> zmoylan-len: ping
<zmoylan-len> hi
<zmoylan-len> wanna use pics on thingy? :-)
<airurando> you read my mind :-)
<airurando> blog post
<airurando> and put into a folder on pix.ie
<airurando> would that be ok
<zmoylan-len> fire away.  i'll try and dig them all out. about 3-4 i think, only posted 2.  i'll put rest up later
<airurando> cheers, the two you have posted are great
<zmoylan-len> way more folk than normal :-)
<airurando> yeah, it really was great and productive.
<zmoylan-len> was just thinking i could have brought my main destop as there was a monitor there.  a cheapo lidl nettop.  ah well, next time.
<airurando1> indeed zmoylan-len, that and having the complete kit of bits and bobs to complete the testing.
<tdr112> morning
<airurando> can anyone who has performed system testing on any the 13.10 daily builds confirm this bug for me please. Bug#1226581
<tdr112> commented
<czajkowski> airurando: aloha
<czajkowski> hows that blog post coming along
<czajkowski> bug #1226581
<lubotu3> bug 1226581 in checkbox (Ubuntu) "No confirmation on submission of System Testing Results report" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226581
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> airurando: howdy :_
<czajkowski> :)
<airurando> sorry had to pick up the kids
<airurando> blogpost coming along
<airurando> can't recreate my pop under windows problem so i won't log a bug about that
<airurando> all other issues encountered were commented on in the test results
<airurando> will get back to it this evening.  Homework now and activities after so daddy teacher is on deck now and daddy taxi driver is on standby.
<czajkowski> yay
<airurando> new blog post #UGJ http://airurando.wordpress.com/2013/09/17/ubuntu-global-jam-dublin-both-productive-and-fun/
<airurando> done and dusted
<airurando> off to bed now
<airurando> nn
#ubuntu-ie 2013-09-18
<czajkowski> howdy doody folks
<zmoylan-len> buenos diddly noches
<czajkowski> zmoylan-len: hows life?
<zmoylan-len> getting by.  much fun was had at ugj.  you'd have had a good laugh.
<czajkowski> heh looked like fun alright
<zmoylan-len> most of the time was on getting the hangout up :-)
<zmoylan-len> and making horrible windows 8 laptop acknowledge other oses existence.
<czajkowski> lovely
<tdr112> it was a bit of fun meeting all the lod gang again
<tdr112> *old
#ubuntu-ie 2013-09-19
<airurando> Yippee!!!! got tickets to Coder Dojo Athys first session for the kids.  Also got the day off work so I can attend!
<czajkowski> yay
<zmoylan-len> huzzah
#ubuntu-ie 2013-09-21
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ie/2558-ubuntu-hour-dublin/
#ubuntu-ie 2013-09-22
<codesmith> Hello
<zmoylan> hi
<codesmith> How are you zmoylan?
<zmoylan> grand, yourself?
<codesmith> Fabulous.
<codesmith> Do you live in Ireland where the policeman are called Gards?
<zmoylan> gardai, yes
<codesmith> Yeah, the the Garda, exactly.
<codesmith> Did you hear about the Irish policeman who tried to arrest a Polish driving licence?
<codesmith> You know this story?
<codesmith> You might...
<zmoylan> yeah, made the news a few years back.  the layout and lack of exposure to polish driving licences caused the muck up
<codesmith> He had fifty offences against him, he was fast becoming the most wanted motorist in Ireland
<codesmith> Prawo Jazdy
<zmoylan> no worse than all the american software that mucks up when there's a ' in the name like o'brien :-)
<codesmith> Can you name a saint who comes from Ireland?
<codesmith> without looking it up :D
<zmoylan> colm cille also known as columba
<zmoylan> brendan who discovered america
<zmoylan> if i were to stop and think about it i could probably dig up about 10 names with some bios
<codesmith> very good.
<codesmith> Cunningly avoided the St Patrick trap
<codesmith> he didnt come from Ireland
<codesmith> St George is Palestinian
<zmoylan> well, no one is sure where he came from.  welsh, french have all been suggested
<codesmith> British, certainly. He came from around the River Severn area, apparently
<zmoylan> the information is not 100% sure.  the pirates and slave raiders of the time got about
<codesmith> Theres been St Bridget
<codesmith> Do you know what her great miracle was?
<zmoylan> her cross of reeds and explaing the trinity by using a shamrock
<zmoylan> the bar for sainthood was lower back then
<codesmith> she had proper miracles.
<zmoylan> so had the druids
<codesmith> She wanted to build a convent so they said you cant have whatever land your cape covers and she laid it down and her cape grew like ginger beer!
<codesmith> until it take over an entire field.
<codesmith> Thats one of her great miracles.
<codesmith> The other one, was that she could transform her used bath water into beer.
<codesmith> A very Irish sort of miracle.
<codesmith> St Kevin
<codesmith> What did they teach you in primary school in Ireland about him?
<zmoylan> a hermit who lived in glendalough
<codesmith> It is astonishing to imagine an education like that
<zmoylan> why?
<codesmith> sounds like a recipe for childhood scars.
<zmoylan> well it's hard to cover the history of ireland known as the 'land of saints and scholars' without covering the early history of the christian church.
<zmoylan> the profusion of monasteries brought the vikings initially on raids and then settlement
<zmoylan> as the lights went out in the dark ages. irelands remoteness and monasteries kept information alive as books were created and ended up all over europe.
<zmoylan> it'd be like learning the history of europe but trying to ignore the reformation
<czajkowski> aloha
<slashbel> hello czajkowski, have you arrived?
<czajkowski> narp not till tomorrow
<czajkowski> bene out looking at pugs :)
<codesmith> Have you guys heard of the durable Mike Malloy?
<codesmith> he is a man who really wouldn't die.
<codesmith> This is a very extraordinary story.
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland  || http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ie || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam || This channel is logged - logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || Next IRC Meeting: date and time to be determined || Ubuntu Hour Dublin returns on Monday 23 Sep 13 @ 18:00 . Details: http://tin.ie/6o ||
#ubuntu-ie 2014-09-19
<duvelhedz> Hi czajkowski
